# Looking for a particular style of sauce



## simplexcoda (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey everyone,

this may be a long shot, but I might as well give it a try. I had some sauce a while back that has just been stuck in my head and I can not figure out the recipe. The sauce was thin and liquidy, slightly had an apple-cider vinegar taste, but also has a sweet, and a tiny bit of tomato taste. Like I say, I know it's a long shot, but if anyone has a recipe that sounds like it might fit the bill, I would be happy.

Thanks.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 7, 2016)

First thing I'd do is try to nail down the dominant flavor you're after. Was it the vinegar punch? The apple flavor? The sweetness? Then I'd start with a basic sauce recipe. Make a small batch according to the recipe and see what you want to change. Change only one or two things at a time so you can keep track of what does what. Make small batches, just a cup or so, until you get where you want to be. 
That way, rather than just using someone else's recipe, you're developing one that is truly yours and yours alone. 
Good luck and let us know how it turns out!  
Oh, and the sauce you described sounds a lot like either Carolina Pig Polish or Bone Suckin' Sauce.


----------



## jirod (Jun 7, 2016)

I am far from a sauce expert, I live in the midwest and mostly tomato based sauces is what you find around me, and what I prefer.

But from what I've read, if it is thinner and most notably a vinegar based sauce, sounds like a Lexington style sauce.  Vinegar, some tomato, some sweetness.  Can maybe search here and other places for Lexington style sauce recipes and see if the ingredients sound like what you had.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2016)

These are some of  Chef Jimmy J's recipes.

Maybe they will be something like you are looking for.

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip*  add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ

Al


----------



## simplexcoda (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## simplexcoda (Jun 14, 2016)

I did some random Lexington sauce I found on the net. It was pretty dang good. Next time I will try the stuff Al posted. Thanks again.


----------

